# Philadelphia Paramedics Look For Stress Relief



## Jon (Nov 1, 2005)

Philadelphia Paramedics Look For Stress Relief

Updated: 10-31-2005 10:10:56 AM

_The Associated Press
via Knight Ridder_


While Philadelphia's attention was focused on the talks between SEPTA and Transport Workers Local 234, another labor-management standoff - with possibly greater public safety implications - was unfolding behind closed doors.

That's the Philadelphia firefighters' talks with the city. And high on the firefighters' wish list are steps that they want the city to take to relieve what they say is the relentless pressure on Philadelphia's paramedics.

Attempts to break that standoff are to continue today, when representatives of the city and Local 22 of the International Firefighters Association meet in a private arbitration session aimed at getting the two sides to agree to a new contract.

The union says the paramedics are suffering from a woefully short-handed staff, and the stress has grown so great that the emergency-health-services system is in danger of breaking down, according to the firefighters.

While paramedics make up a little more than 10 percent of the 2,400 members of Local 22, their plight has become an important bargaining point for the union.

The union is ready for a showdown, said vice president Bill Gault, because the number of paramedics has fallen perilously low, to about 290. That's down more than 25 percent from the 400 who were on the job four years ago, when the last contract was being arbitrated, he said.

This has had a major impact in a variety of ways, said Gault.

"It's a safety issue because we run out of rescue squads every day, and people who may be seriously ill have to wait," he said. "It affects the health of our paramedics because they are on the go nonstop for entire tours, doing work that drains you emotionally and physically, without even a break for a meal."

Rest HERE - Firehouse.com (Free)


----------



## PhillyMedic (Nov 19, 2005)

What happenes to the paramedics in Philadelphia is SAD


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a little foam ambulance that I squeeze...


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 21, 2005)

Disregard runs to any city commisioners family member.


----------

